# Bike work stand



## Oldude13 (Nov 26, 2015)

Can some one recommend a good bicycle work stand? I need one Maybe a table/bench mount type
Thanks


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 26, 2015)

Nothing beats a Park, and in this case it's best to buy "more" than you think you'll need. Get the top of the line and it'll be a joy to use for longer than we're around 

http://www.parktool.com/product/deluxe-bench-mount-repair-stand-prs-4-2-1


----------



## Dale Alan (Nov 26, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Nothing beats a Park, and in this case it's best to buy "more" than you think you'll need. Get the top of the line and it'll be a joy to use for longer than we're around
> 
> http://www.parktool.com/product/deluxe-bench-mount-repair-stand-prs-4-2-1




+1

Can't beat Park,clamps are strong and hassle free. They stand behind their products too,big bonus.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 26, 2015)

I have an old dual park stand......fregggin awesome machine


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 26, 2015)

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=663A3CF4D3C136C7C3B5663A3CF4D3C136C7C3B5

If you choose to go with the portable type, this one is hard to beat with its features and sturdy construction. Made of aluminum and very light weight with a heavy duty metal clamp.

Just another choice for you to consider. I totally love mine.


----------



## bikiba (Nov 26, 2015)

i bought a "bike hand" fullstand off of amazon. Holds the heaviest ballooner with no issues. Was about $90


----------



## vincev (Nov 26, 2015)

Park all the way. Found 2 on CL that were about half price of new.


----------



## bikiba (Nov 26, 2015)

bikiba said:


> i bought a "bike hand" fullstand off of amazon. Holds the heaviest ballooner with no issues. Was about $90




This is the one i purchased. Been a few months. So far so good.
http://www.amazon.com/Bikehand-Mech...TF8&qid=1448564143&sr=8-3&keywords=bike+stand


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 27, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## indiana dave (Nov 27, 2015)

I've got a Park bench mount. Got a deal off local Craigslist. It works great. Only thing I would change is t have it hang the bike farther out from the bench. Sometimes if the bike isn't perfectly straight, the pedal hits my bench when I'm adjusting gears, or whatever.
A heavy ballooner also tends to really stress the bench top, so be aware of how thick the material you're bolting it to is. I have no doubt the workbench top would give out before the work stand. LOL
Newer lightweight bikes, or Stingray-sized bikes are no problem though.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 2, 2015)

*here is a similar pic of the dual stand that i have....*

i have an older model....


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, Im ordered a cheepy one for now I will modify it  to fit my needs (I got tools) I'm spending all my $$$ on bikes and parts


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 5, 2015)

I splurged on a Park professional that i found on CL, I love it but sometimes I wish it were more portable.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 5, 2015)

I just got this one!But I need another clamp  and I also have an older Park that I love(Ive had it for over 10 years)...Many bikes have been on that one!


----------



## videoranger (Dec 7, 2015)

I have a Park like this one. easy to move about yet heavy duty enough to hold a Whizzer.


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 8, 2015)

Benches are for working on hammering on drilling on screwing on(not that) they're not for hanging your bike on or off of get a free stand


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 8, 2015)

My bench is 8'6"x 4'6" I got the room!


----------



## indiana dave (Dec 8, 2015)

syclesavage said:


> Benches are for working on hammering on drilling on screwing on(not that) they're not for hanging your bike on or off of get a free stand




Floor space in my garage is at a premium.
I've got a 50 pound vice hanging on the other end of the workbench, so this isn't an issue with mine.
I'm just warning those who may have "lesser" benches.


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 8, 2015)

Yeah, What he said.


----------



## willswares1220 (Mar 30, 2016)

Love my older - Park > dual stand < with the heavy iron base.
As you can see ~ holds lots of junque and she'll never fall over!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 30, 2016)

willswares1220 said:


> Love my Older - Park > dual stand < with the heavy iron base.
> As you can see ~ holds lots of stuff and she'll never fall over!
> 
> View attachment 300209




now yer jest show'n off......


----------



## willswares1220 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 1, 2016)

Here's a clear view of that same, heavy "Park" stand ( with-out all the junque attached )
After spending many years on my hands and knee's working on bikes, this is a pleasure to use and those bikes are much more accessible for cleaning & repairs as well as having those tools handy.

" as we get older, a person gets a little stiffer and it's slightly harder to get up at times "


----------



## detroitbike (Apr 1, 2016)

Would anyone be interested in the park Double arm repair stands With the base as pictured above?
  These are Complete with Base and arms although some of the arms are WELL used.
   I would bring to ML or AA show.
    No price yet , just gauging interest.
   if interested email :
bike884@aol.com


----------



## the tinker (Apr 29, 2016)

I have the old Park Dual stand down in the basement. The base is 1/2" plate steel, not easily moved and in the basement it stays. I am really jammed in here for space [ if I could only get rid of "HER" junk] and only can use one side of the stand.  Anyway after reading what others posted in this thread I thought,"Gee Tinker, why not use the extra unused arm and build another stand in the garage outta some angle iron I borrowed a while back?". So now I have two stands.
I have it bolted in super tight so it won't move. Not adjustable but it does the job. Now when those nice summer days roll around outside I will be.


----------



## OhioJones (Apr 30, 2016)

Gonna pick one of these up in the near future. Really like the table top version. Can mount to the corner of my new work bench. Woot!


----------



## fishyfool (Jan 2, 2018)

willswares1220 said:


> Love my older - Park > dual stand < with the heavy iron base.
> As you can see ~ holds lots of junque and she'll never fall over!



Yours is the first I've seen with the same base as mine.  300 lbs I think...


----------



## Barto (Jan 3, 2018)

Someone gave me a base and vertical stem for a Park stand.  The base is a square piece of 1/4" steel - super heavy.  Problem is I still need the arm. The guy kept it to use when working on his weed eater......


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 3, 2018)

n0+4c|u3 said:


> Yours is the first I've seen with the same base as mine.  300 lbs I think...



It sure felt like 300 lbs., when I brought the thing down to the basement in pieces. That heavy base alone was a real pain!! 
I was afraid, I was going to lose my grip and have it roll down those basement stairs and hit the wall with a big thud!!


----------

